# Luna Wolves



## vista101 (May 15, 2009)

Hello, I'm thinking of starting a Luna Wolves army, but I don't know how to get the red crest ( shown in the picture ) for my Sargents. If anyone know of a model with a crest I could use ( preferably plastic ) that would be great. Thanks


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

try these 
http://www.secretweaponminiatures.com/
they have some similiar ones


----------

